# Hi from Berlin with three new Ivory Demos



## fahl5 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi,
Here is Steffen from Berlin and these are three new Demos i made for the Ivory Bosendorfer and the vintage Upright (a wonderful warm Instrument!).
I hope you like them:

Ravel Sonatine 1. Movement (Ivory Vintage Upright) 
http://www.synthogy.com/demo/Ravel_Bien_modere.mp3

Gabriel Pierné Etude de Concert C-minor (Ivory Bosendorfer 290) 
http://www.synthogy.com/demo/Pierne_EtudedeConcert.mp3

Jean Sibelius Sonatine in A-Major, last Movement (Ivory Vintage Upright) 
http://www.synthogy.com/demo/Sibelius_Sonatine.mp3
best Steffen


----------



## any1particular (Sep 27, 2008)

Very, very nice indeed!

You have a nice blend of emotion and technical proficiency.

Thanks for sharing-you & Ivory make a wonderful couple!


----------



## Toxeen (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Steffen,
well done !

Welcome and regards from Prenzlauer Berg


Boris


----------



## PolarBear (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice renditions! Welcome aboard!


----------



## artsoundz (Sep 28, 2008)

fahl5 @ Sat Sep 27 said:


> Hi,
> Here is Steffen from Berlin and these are three new Demos i made for the Ivory Bosendorfer and the vintage Upright (a wonderful warm Instrument!).
> I hope you like them:
> 
> ...




nice. Did you play these live?


----------



## fahl5 (Sep 28, 2008)

artsoundz @ Sun Sep 28 said:


> nice. Did you play these live?


of course not 8) 
Steffen


----------

